# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  What kind of Ball Python do I have and help with other questions I have.....

## kaekitten90

It will not let me put photos up to show, but I can email them.
I got him a few days ago, and just curious on what type of ball he is since there are so many kinds. Also, how do I tell how old he is and what is the best way to measure him?

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> I got him a few days ago, and just curious on what type of ball he is since there are so many kinds. Also, how do I tell how old he is and what is the best way to measure him?


Welcome to the site!

You need to set your photobucket to public, right now it's set to private and we can't see the pictures. Then use the "IMG" code on photobucket to post pictures here.

You have a normal type ball python.

Without knowing when he hatched it is impossible to know for sure. BP's can grow at very different rates depending on care and how much food is offered.

Don't bother trying to measure length, it really is a waste of time. Most people weigh their snakes to track growth. A good kitchen scale that measures in grams is best.

----------

kaekitten90 (08-20-2013)

----------


## kaekitten90

Thanks  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

I'm wanting to get another ball python, is it safe to put another in with the one I have?!

----------


## jclaiborne

I was always told its generally best to keep them seperate.

----------


## Inarikins

No. If you want to get another ball python, you will need a second enclosure. Co-habitating is not recommended at all, and certainly not for people without much experience at all. I would work on perfecting your husbandry right now and wait at least 6 months before getting another. Just looking at your avatar and assuming that's actually your snake, you may or may not have a long ways to go with your enclosure.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> Thanks 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'm wanting to get another ball python, is it safe to put another in with the one I have?!


It really isn't recommended. It is possible to house 2 BP's together, but it certainly isn't something somebody new to keeping ball pythons should attempt. 

There is also the issue of quarantine. When bringing in a new snake you want to keep it as separated from any reptiles you already have for at least 90 days to prevent the spread of illness/parasites.

----------


## kaekitten90

What do you mean about my enclosure?

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> What do you mean about my enclosure?


It's hard to tell form the picture, but it looks pretty empty/lacking some of the basics.

If you can post some pictures of the cage we can make sure yo have everything setup correctly.

----------


## kaekitten90

Really the only thing it lacks is more bedding, but like I said I just got him and am going to the pet store today to get some more because the lady I got him from obviously didn't have him in a big enclosure like the one I have him in, and I need to get him a hide away...other than that he already has a climbing branch and water thing.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> Really the only thing it lacks is more bedding, but like I said I just got him and am going to the pet store today to get some more because the lady I got him from obviously didn't have him in a big enclosure like the one I have him in, and I need to get him a hide away...other than that he already has a climbing branch and water thing.


As I said, we really need a picture. It sounds like you have been given some bad info on setting up a ball python. Please bear with us, we're only trying to help.

----------


## kaekitten90

I'll get a picture later on, right now I'm working but I will asap...I really appreciate your help

----------


## jclaiborne

Some things to consider if you are going to the pet store today...are you using a heating pad, thermostat, do you have a temp gauge, humidity gauge? Consider getting some "cling on" type back drop they use on aquariums so that your BP does have 4 glass walls that he can see through. Do you know your temp and humidity settings as of right now?

----------


## kaekitten90

> Some things to consider if you are going to the pet store today...are you using a heating pad, thermostat, do you have a temp gauge, humidity gauge? Consider getting some "cling on" type back drop they use on aquariums so that your BP does have 4 glass walls that he can see through. Do you know your temp and humidity settings as of right now?



Yes, I am using a heating pad, I do have a gauge that shows temp and humidity and as of right now his temp is between 80 and 90 and his humidity is set in the tropical standing, and what kind of back drop do I need to get like design wise?

----------


## jclaiborne

> Yes, I am using a heating pad, I do have a gauge that shows temp and humidity and as of right now his temp is between 80 and 90 and his humidity is set in the tropical standing, and what kind of back drop do I need to get like design wise?


design wise its up to you, I've seen some people go with a tropical type backdrop, I also think that plain black looks nice.  I would get enough to cover the back and the sides so the only open section would be the front.  That way he doesn't feel so exposed.

----------


## sunshinenorcas

Tali has Iron Man as her background  :Smile:

----------


## kaekitten90

> design wise its up to you, I've seen some people go with a tropical type backdrop, I also think that plain black looks nice.  I would get enough to cover the back and the sides so the only open section would be the front.  That way he doesn't feel so exposed.



Is the first part of what I said correctly set up?! And thanks for that information about the backdrop very cool  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Tali has Iron Man as her background


haha that's awesome  :Smile:

----------


## jclaiborne

I have my ambient temp for the cage at 80 degree, my hot spot hovers around 90 and i keep my humidity between 60 and 70%.  I do bump it to 80% if he is shedding.  Also you said you were going to pick up a hide.  Pick up two identical ones that way he has a hide on the hot spot of the tank and on the cool side.  Also look into a thermostat, heat pads can get way to hot and burn your lil guy.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> Is the first part of what I said correctly set up?! And thanks for that information about the backdrop very cool 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> haha that's awesome


Read through this thread, it covers all of the basics when it comes to cage heating/measuring temperatures/humidity. It also covers a few different options you will have.

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...t-Thermometers

When using a heating pad you MUST control the heating pad with a thermostat or lamp dimmer. Stay away from the junk sold in pet stores. The thread I linked to above has recommended thermostats at all price points.

Heating pads also require you to use a probed thermometer as they only heat surfaces, and not the air in the cage. once again the thread I linked to above has a recommended product.

Lastly heating pads require a thin substrate layer. 1/2" thick or less.

Here is another good thread to read, it covers basic care and husbandry: 

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ius)-Caresheet

----------


## kaekitten90

> I have my ambient temp for the cage at 80 degree, my hot spot hovers around 90 and i keep my humidity between 60 and 70%.  I do bump it to 80% if he is shedding.  Also you said you were going to pick up a hide.  Pick up two identical ones that way he has a hide on the hot spot of the tank and on the cool side.  Also look into a thermostat, heat pads can get way to hot and burn your lil guy.


So should I get rid of the climbing branch thing and just get a hide?

----------


## jclaiborne

The branch doesn't hurt.  I have one in mine.  My tank is a display tank so I put a decorative water bowl in there, 2 pieces of wood, moss and some fake plants to provide plenty of hides.  If you cant get a thermostat today I would unplug the heat pad and use a lamp until you get one.

----------


## kaekitten90

> The branch doesn't hurt.  I have one in mine.  My tank is a display tank so I put a decorative water bowl in there, 2 pieces of wood, moss and some fake plants to provide plenty of hides.  If you cant get a thermostat today I would unplug the heat pad and use a lamp until you get one.


Post a photo please  :Smile:

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> So should I get rid of the climbing branch thing and just get a hide?


Hides are absolutely necessary, branches aren't. BP's are terrestrial snakes. They live on the ground and in old termite mounds/rodent burrows. That said there's nothing wrong having a branch in your cage. Young BP's are much more likely to climb than older ones are.

When you get hides stay away from the half log style hides, they don't make the BP feel very secure, and are prone to mold growth.

Hides need to be snug, like this:





These hides are really good, and tend to be cheaper than the ones you find in pet stores:

http://www.reptilebasics.com/hide-boxes

You want to have 2 hides in your cage. One on the hot side and one on the cool side:

----------

_SnowShredder_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## kaekitten90

> Hides are absolutely necessary, branches aren't. BP's are terrestrial snakes. They live on the ground and in old termite mounds/rodent burrows. That said there's nothing wrong having a branch in your cage. Young BP's are much more likely to climb than older ones are.
> 
> When you get hides stay away from the half log style hides, they don't make the BP feel very secure, and are prone to mold growth.
> 
> Hides need to be snug, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome thanks so much!

----------


## jclaiborne

> Post a photo please



http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...-little-normal

----------


## kaekitten90

How do I keep the humidity right? Is there something I can put in his tank that keeps it where it needs to be or do I just mist it with a spray bottle (I was told that by a vet)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> How do I keep the humidity right? Is there something I can put in his tank that keeps it where it needs to be or do I just mist it with a spray bottle (I was told that by a vet)


Start by covering 60%-80% of the cages screen top with aluminum foil. This will help to hold in the moisture. 

When misting mist with warm water.

You can get a larger water dish. The more surface area of water in the cage the more humidity will be released by it.

----------


## jclaiborne

Were you able to get a thermostat for the heat pad?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## kaekitten90

I've had a heating pad  :Smile:

----------


## Crazymonkee

I believe he was asking if you got a thermostat to regulate the heating pad

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------


## jclaiborne

> I believe he was asking if you got a thermostat to regulate the heating pad
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


 :Good Job:  Yes I was...Without a TSTAT that heating pad will get too hot and burn the little guy.

----------


## kaekitten90

> Yes I was...Without a TSTAT that heating pad will get too hot and burn the little guy.


Yeah I got one  :Smile:

----------

Crazymonkee (08-23-2013)

----------


## jclaiborne

> Yeah I got one


Awesome!!! Once your enclosure is all set up be sure to post up some pictures!

----------

